#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-23
<Muscovy> Can anyone think of a good category for placing the tour in the apps menu?
<Muscovy> Currently it's in "Other".
<Muscovy> I was thinking maybe Accessories or System.
<MichealH> Accessories maybe?
<MichealH> heh I only just finished Dinner :D
<jasono> I can't access it.
<jasono> I installed the daily PPA
<MichealH> Muscovy: I could try to get it working :)
<jasono> :/
<jasono> So no help huh?
<MichealH> Open a terminal
<MichealH> Type ubuntu-tour
<MichealH> There you go :)
<MichealH> Its a temp fix
<jasono> Thanks. :P
<MichealH> yw
<Muscovy> Wouldn't it be /usr/share/ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour.py ?
<Muscovy> I don't think it's in a bin.
<jasono> I'm sure it is.
<jasono> ubuntu-tour told me command not found.
<MichealH> :L
<MichealH> hmm
<UndiFineD> Muscovy, I would love to see it in the system menu, near "about ubuntu"
<MichealH> Thats a good Idea also
<MichealH> But i think we cannot do such a thing without hacking GNOMES inners
<UndiFineD> what hack ?
<MichealH> Could give anyone a headache :D
<MichealH> UndiFineD: I dunno
<UndiFineD> gnome does it all in xml
<MichealH> I mean like recodign gnome
<MichealH> Oh :P
<MichealH> I will shut up now
<UndiFineD> no, do not, please
<MichealH> :)
<Muscovy> MichealH: I know how we could put it there, but it involves modifying gnome-panel-data.
<MichealH> Yeah
<Muscovy> By system I had actually meant apps -> system.
<MichealH> Oh But its a good idea, well done UndiFineD
<Muscovy> Next update I'll move it out of "Other" though, that might be part of Jason's problem. I think I might have manually turned that on.
<jasono> The daily PPA didn't install Ubuntu-Tour but...
<jasono> it installed the PPA<<<which through the Software center, has the package.
<jasono> So I have to install the package.
<UndiFineD> my Other was not active, yet it did appear with ubuntu-tour
<UndiFineD> now i must say I initially installed the stable and then updated it to use daily
<Muscovy> The update would've removed all the stuff from stable though.
<Muscovy> Dpkg is really cool for things like that.
<UndiFineD> I create all sorts of weird atrifacts, debuggers hate me
<MichealH> UndiFineD: hey hate you because you are UndiFineD ;D
<MichealH> *They
<UndiFineD> ah yes that must be it
<MichealH> :D
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-24
<Muscovy> I've put up a version to the daily that _should_ put the tour in apps/accessories.
<UndiFineD> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<AndrewMC> you guys though about a CIA bot?
<AndrewMC> http://cia.vc/
<Muscovy> CIA sounds interesting.
<jasono> Hi everyone, just updated the Tour daily, it's been moved to Accessories. Why?
<jasono> I think it should go next too help and suppourt.
<jasono> ...............
<OmegaYear> o/
<OmegaYear> Merry haxmas!
<jasono> Merry Christmas?
<jasono> OmegaYear What is the tour bRanch name?
<OmegaYear> location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/ubuntu-tour/
<jasono> That is the name?
<OmegaYear> Isn't it lp:ubuntu-tour
<jasono> Oh okey.
<jasono> I just put tour
<jasono> Is that okey?
<OmegaYear> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-tour
<jasono> Do you know the one for Ubuntu? Is it lp:ubuntu
<OmegaYear> yes
<jasono> Thank you.
<jasono> ..
<OmegaYear> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<OmegaYear> there are many
<jasono> Which one is the better?
<jasono> lp:ubutu ?
<OmegaYear> what are you going to do?
<jasono> I just want a copy, I do not want to edit. It's the tour I want too edit. But I put the branch name as tour instead of lp:tour
<jasono> lp:ubuntu-tour
<OmegaYear> < OmegaYear> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-tour
<jasono> Thank you
<OmegaYear> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour#How to Volunteer and Contribute
<jasono> OmegaYear Are you still there?
<OmegaYear> I am
<jasono> I want to edit and make changes... Should I get the lp:ubuntu-tour bracnh or lp:~mac9416/ubuntu-tour/editing
<OmegaYear> the first
<jasono> Okey, thanks.
<MichealH> Merry Christmas
<Emerling> :D
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-25
<Muscovy> Hello everyone.
<MichealH> Merr
<MichealH> *Merry Childmas :D
<MichealH> I mean Christmas :D
<OmegaYear> Merry Haxmas guys!
<MichealH> :P
<Muscovy> :D
 * MichealH hold up his 4Gb Memory Drive
<MichealH> Now Ah can develop on the go ;)
<UndiFineD> :)
<Muscovy> :)
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-26
<Takyoji> Has anyone thought of having Ubuntu Tour more "hands-on" whereas instead of screenshots, someone could make a linear recreation of the Ubuntu/GNOME desktop environment, and something step a person through a process of something (a VERY primitive example of what I'm thinking of is like a series of screenshots as imagemaps, with a specific area that's a link to the next screenshot which is of the next step)
<Takyoji> For example, like an eyeOS installation rethemed as Ubuntu and with imitations of the standard applications (Firefox, OpenOffice, The GIMP, etc); whereas the pseudo-applications wouldn't be a 100% recreation of the application, just a recreation of the UI steps a person has to do in order to complete a task.
<Takyoji> I would love if there was a way to have tooltip balloon application to step a person through a real Ubuntu environment; though I'm not sure how practical such a thing would be.
<Takyoji> When I initially heard of Ubuntu Tour, I had a feeling it was going to go something along that line.
<Muscovy> That's an interesting idea.
<Muscovy> Though I'm not sure how practical it would be when the user is at the desktop.
<Muscovy> It would be really good as an online precursor to a live boot, though,
<Takyoji> I was intending on doing an implementation myself; all web-based most likely; since it's REALLY easy to imitate standard user interface widgets with a little XHTML/CSS
<Takyoji> I was also thinking that since it would be online, a person wouldn't have to install anything; AND a person could actually try the layout of Ubuntu a little with the guides out of curiosity without having to go get a LiveCD and modify their BIOS boot priority settings, etc.
<Takyoji> But also having some of the content for Windows as well; so a person could learn how to do things on Windows, and then also curiously learn Ubuntu as well.
<Takyoji> (as a potential lead-in)
<Muscovy> One thing the tour lacks is explanations for people new to computers all together.
<Takyoji> and that's what I want one of the goals to be
<Takyoji> Is for it to be someone completely new to a computer and understand standard user interface concepts and so on
<Takyoji> I have my mother as a test guinea pig; I've found some papercuts through observing my mother's usage of Ubuntu.
<Muscovy> How much computer experience did she have previously?
<Muscovy> In the next few months my grandmother is getting a computer, probably Ubuntu.
<Muscovy> So I've been taking a look at explaining to a beginner.
<Muscovy> I'm used to thinking about teaching someone who's used WIndows for ~8 years and took a few to understand it.
<Takyoji> Her past computer experience was on XP, Win98, Win95; primarily email, but more recently more social networking and web browsing.
<Takyoji> She's still trying to grasp the full concept of copy-paste yet.
<Takyoji> for copying files off a camera
<Takyoji> (rather than dumping them in F-Spot, which seems to convolute the process a little)
<Muscovy> My mom's biggest problem is that she perceived everything as completely different.
<Muscovy> So she basically had to re-learn things like file management.
<Muscovy> Because she didn't really understand what her clicks meant.
